# Lange Hose, die jedoch nicht zu warm ist



## sebbl111 (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer langen Hose, die (ich weiß, klingt vielleicht bescheuert) nicht zu warm ist. Der Grund: ich fahre derzeit eine Endura Singetrack I. Diese ist für mich bei Temperaturen oberhalb von 3-4°C jedoch unangenehm warm. Die Belüftungen habe ich natürlich offen. Ich trage unter dieser Hose Knieprotektoren und eine kurze Innenhose mit Polsterung.
Klar kann ich wenns wärmer ist einfach auf eine kurze Hose wechseln, aber ich mag lange Hosen einfach mehr.

Eh ich mir jetzt 10 Hosen nach Hause bestelle und diese auf die Dicke des Stoffes prüfe, möchte ich daher fragen, mit welchen langen Hosen ihr diesbezüglich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt. Also: in welcher langen Hose friert ihr am meisten?  Muss auch nichts bike-spezifisches sein. Manchmal kann man ja auch Kleidung aus anderen Bereichen zweckentfremden, die man demzufolge in der Regel gar nicht auf dem Schirm hat.

Danke!


----------



## mig23 (3. Januar 2021)

Habe eine Vaude Qimsa Soft Shell.
Die ist mir aber auch zu warm um die 10°C.
Warum nicht Shorts und eine lange Unterhose/Bib drunter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backinblack76 (3. Januar 2021)

Specialized Demo Pants


----------



## P-Freak (3. Januar 2021)

Engelbert Strauß Vision Strech
Engelbert Strauß Cargohose es Vision Stretch

gibt es auch als Winterhose


----------



## sebbl111 (3. Januar 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> Habe eine Vaude Qimsa Soft Shell.
> Die ist mir aber auch zu warm um die 10°C.
> Warum nicht Shorts und eine lange Unterhose/Bin drunter?


Mit der langen Unterhose hab ich das Problem, dass diese unter die Knieprotektoren muss. Die Knieprotektoren haben aber Gummi eingenäht, das auf der Haut mit etwas Schweiß super hält. Auf der langen Unterhose ist der Halt jedoch nicht in dem Maße gegeben. Deshalb können sie sich bei einem Sturz sehr leicht verdrehen/verschieben. Hab ich leider schon ausprobiert.


----------



## pib (3. Januar 2021)

Platzangst Bulldog. Gibt es in 2 Versionen dick und dünn.


----------



## sebbl111 (3. Januar 2021)

backinblack76 schrieb:


> Specialized Demo Pants


Die schauen ja super aus, die kommen definitiv in die engere Auswahl!


P-Freak schrieb:


> Engelbert Strauß Vision Strech
> Engelbert Strauß Cargohose es Vision Stretch
> 
> gibt es auch als Winterhose


Auch die sehen gut aus und sind ja preislich auch attraktiv. Vertragen die sich gut mit Knieprotektoren oder muss ich die Hose dann 10 Größen größer bestellen? 


pib schrieb:


> Platzangst Bulldog. Gibt es in 2 Versionen dick und dünn.


Ach die gibt es auch in dünn? Na da muss ich gleich mal schauen. 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## P-Freak (3. Januar 2021)

Also die sind sehr dehnbar. Kommt natürlich auf die protektoren an. Aber meine Leatt air passen gut drunter. Nur ob der Stoff einen Sturz gut wegsteckt kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber sehr bequem. 
Grüße


----------



## Lothar2 (3. Januar 2021)

sebbl111 schrieb:


> möchte ich daher fragen, mit welchen langen Hosen ihr diesbezüglich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt. Also: in welcher langen Hose friert ihr am meisten?


Ich fahre seit ein paar Jahren die Leatt _DBX 4.0 Pant_ Fuel. Als bekennender Langhosenfahrer, schon allein wegen Zecken, Dornen, Brennnesseln usw., komme ich damit bis 35°C gut zurecht. Hose ist schön dünn und luftig, aber trotzdem robust und auch so weit winddicht, dass es bis unter 10°C noch ohne Unterhose geht.


----------



## piilu (3. Januar 2021)

Von Decathlon die MH500 in lang


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Januar 2021)

Bei Decathlon gibs ganz brauchbare.
Ab 10°C abwärts zieh ich die leichte relativ dünne Wanderhose an:








						Wanderhosen & Trekkinghosen Herren | DECATHLON
					

Wanderhosen & Trekkinghosen für Herren. Hier findest du unsere Auswahl an leichten, funktionalen Wander- und Trekkinghosen, praktischen Zip-Off-Hosen, bequemen Wanderhosen aus Baumwolle, gefütterten Wanderhosen für den Winter oder Regenhosen.




					www.decathlon.de
				




bei um 0°C und drunter ne innen angefeecte Softshell von denen:





						Softshellhose Winterwandern SH500 X-Warm Wasserabweisend Stretch Herren
					

Softshellhose Winterwandern SH500 X-Warm Wasserabweisend Stretch Herren. Diese Softshellhose wurde speziell für regelmäßige Wanderungen in kaltem, verschneitem Gelände entwickelt. Das Gewebe ist elastisch, warm und wasserabweisend. Nur €34.99




					www.decathlon.de
				




Die Sachen sidn Top für das Geld m.M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbl111 (4. Januar 2021)

Danke für die vielen Tipps! 

Die MH500 habe ich direkt mal bestellt - bei dem deutlich geringeren Preis habe ich ihr den Vortritt gelassen.


----------



## Mike44 (4. Januar 2021)

wenn es kalt ist oder sehr Nass / Schlammig ist dann die






						Funktionsbundhose e.s.prestige schwarz | Engelbert Strauss
					

Regen-Bundhosen von Engelbert Strauss ✚ top Auswahl & Qualität ✚ Logoservice & Kauf auf Rechnung  ✚ schnelle Lieferung » jetzt bestellen!




					www.engelbert-strauss.de
				




die ist komplett wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv.

Ansonsten Ion





						ION Shelter Softshell Pants Hose lang Herren günstig kaufen
					

4way_Stretch Material: Spätestens seit den ersten ION Boardshorts vertrauen sie auf 4Way_Stretch Materialien: Sie bieten Flexibilität in alle Richtungen und maximale Bewegungsfreiheit; Vent_Zip: Leicht zugängliche Belüftungs-Reißverschlüsse lassen die Hitze nach außen entweichen.




					www.hibike.de


----------



## CarbonClemens (4. Januar 2021)

Mit der MH500 bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.
Preis-/Leistung unschlagbar.

Bei 0 Grad einfach lange Unterwäsche bzw. lange Radhose darunter anziehen.


----------



## Dol (5. Januar 2021)

Wie kommt ihr denn bei der MH500 mit den Größen zu recht? Vor allem mit der Länge?
Gibt ja nur 34/34 - ich hab normal 34/32. Stört das beim Fahren?

Danke!


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (5. Januar 2021)

Ridden & Rated: 11 of the Best New Men's Riding Pants - Pinkbike
					

Nearly a dozen options for everything from DH racing to cool weather pedal missions.




					m.pinkbike.com
				




Lange Hosen Test. Just in time 😉


----------



## sebbl111 (5. Januar 2021)

Dol schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr denn bei der MH500 mit den Größen zu recht? Vor allem mit der Länge?
> Gibt ja nur 34/34 - ich hab normal 34/32. Stört das beim Fahren?
> 
> Danke!


Meiner Meinung nach fällt sie in der Länge "normal" aus. 
Aber die hat unten am Hosenbein Gummibändchen, das heißt, du kannst sie an der Stelle zuschnüren und die Hose rutscht dir nicht über den halben Schuh drüber. Ist natürlich nicht optimal, aber wäre eine Möglichkeit. Aber da wirst du ums ausprobieren nicht drum rum kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (5. Januar 2021)

sebbl111 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach fällt sie in der Länge "normal" aus.
> Aber die hat unten am Hosenbein Gummibändchen, das heißt, du kannst sie an der Stelle zuschnüren und die Hose rutscht dir nicht über den halben Schuh drüber. Ist natürlich nicht optimal, aber wäre eine Möglichkeit. Aber da wirst du ums ausprobieren nicht drum rum kommen.


Kannst du vllt. auch noch was zu dem Thema Schoner sagen? Passen die darunter oder fängt dann beim treten die Hose an hochzurutschen? Danke schon mal.


----------



## sebbl111 (5. Januar 2021)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Kannst du vllt. auch noch was zu dem Thema Schoner sagen? Passen die darunter oder fängt dann beim treten die Hose an hochzurutschen? Danke schon mal.


Das kann ich dir hoffentlich in ein paar Tagen sagen. 
Das lustige war: ich hatte nach der Empfehlung mal in meinen Schrank geguckt und festgestellt, dass meine Wanderhose ja genau die MH500 ist. Allerdings hatte ich die recht eng anliegend gekauft. Die Schoner (ION K-Pact - also nicht die schlanksten) passen zwar mit drunter, da das Material sehr dehnbar ist, allerdings fühlt es sich doch sehr beengt an. Daher hab ich die Hose nochmal in weiter fürs Biken bestellt bei gleicher Länge. Mal schauen, wann die ankommt.


----------



## sebbl111 (6. Februar 2021)

@BockAufBiken 
Ich habs nun tatsächlich mal geschafft eine Runde zu fahren. Als Schoner habe ich die Ion K-Pact, die ja schon eher dick aufbauen. Gab aber keine Probleme, die Hose bleibt da wo sie sein soll.


----------



## Dol (3. März 2021)

Hab mir die MH500 nun Anfang Januar gekauft - in 34/34. Länge bei 1,78 gerade noch vertretbar.
Stört allerdings beim Fahren überhaupt nicht - vor allem mit Überschuhen 
Wirklich tolle Hose für Temperaturen um / oder unter 0 Grad. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Würde einfach Jeans-Größe +1 kaufen - das sollte fürs Biken gut passen.


----------



## chubv (11. März 2021)

An die MH500 Fahrer ... wie sieht es bei den Knöcheln aus? Ist die dort halbwegs anliegend oder kommt man damit schon mal ins Kettenblatt?
Di Info mit den K-Pact ist schon mal sehr nützlich  , denn die habe ich auch.


----------



## CarbonClemens (11. März 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> An die MH500 Fahrer ... wie sieht es bei den Knöcheln aus? Ist die dort halbwegs anliegend oder kommt man damit schon mal ins Kettenblatt?
> Di Info mit den K-Pact ist schon mal sehr nützlich  , denn die habe ich auch.


Noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Dol (11. März 2021)

Hatte das Problem auch noch nicht - die Hose ist nicht Haut eng, aber auch keine schlapper Hose. Sie hat am Beinabschluss auch einen Kordelzug zum enger stellen.
An der Kette schleifen könnte schon mal passieren - aber sie ist ja zum Glück schwarz


----------



## PTrick93 (11. März 2021)

Oneal Mayhem trag ich wenns wärmer kalt ist. Ist eigentlich eine Sommer Downhill Hose also nicht gefüttert hält aber gut Wind etc. ab. Trage ich bei 5 bis 10 Grad.


----------



## David1812 (12. März 2021)

Ich hab die Burner Pants von Endura und bin mit der eigentlich recht zufrieden, geht auch bei wärmeren Temperaturen. 

Ist auch angenehm von der Länge, also Knöchel sind bedeckt.


----------



## monkeyonpedals (13. März 2021)

David1812 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Burner Pants von Endura und bin mit der eigentlich recht zufrieden, geht auch bei wärmeren Temperaturen.
> 
> Ist auch angenehm von der Länge, also Knöchel sind bedeckt.


Endura ist auch eine sehr gute Firma für Kleidung, aber kennen Sie eine günstigere Alternative?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walter08 (30. Mai 2021)

Ich suche auch eine lange Hose für den Übergang (Frühjahr/Herbst) oder wenn es im Sommer mal kühler ist, bzw. auch als Zeckenschutz.
Problem ist, dass die Größen meist nicht passen. ich trage als Jeans 34/36 bzw. auch 102.
Leider komme ich mit den angebotenen Standardgrößen L, XL usw. überhaupt nicht klar, da meist oben zu weit und unten "Hochwasser". Ich habe Schrittlänge 92 bei 189cm Größe.
Auch der Test hier bei MTB-News
MTB-Hosen-Vergleichstest 2021​hat leider keine passende Hose gebracht. Hat noch jemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## vitaminc (30. Mai 2021)

Norrona Fjora Flex1:








						Norrøna fjørå flex1 Hose für Herren
					

Die fjørå flex1 Hose wurde ursprünglich für Mountainbiker entwickelt, ist aber wegen ihrer hohen Funktionalität rasch zu einem Lieblingsstück für eine Vielzahl von Outdoor-Aktivitäten geworden.




					www.norrona.com
				




Norrona ist bekannt für lange Hosenbeine und Ärmel.
Hat seitliche Reißverschlüsse für zusätzliche Luftversorgung.


----------



## Walter08 (30. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Info. Für den Preis muss die dann aber wirklich gut sitzen.


----------



## vitaminc (30. Mai 2021)

Walter08 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Für den Preis muss die dann aber wirklich gut sitzen.



Die waren mal günstiger, aber auch Norrona hat mittlerweile die Preise angezogen. Wenn es nicht eilt kann man auch auf Schnäppchen warten..


----------



## JohnCasey (11. Juni 2021)

Da ich auch auf der Suche nach der dünnsten/atmungsaktivsten langen MTB-Hose mit Knieprotektoreneignung bin, hänge ich mich mit meiner Recherche hier mal an.
Bisher hab ich die folgenden Kandidaten herausgesucht, die halbwegs vielversprechend klingen:

Leatt MTB 4.0 Pant (knapp 130 €)
Fox Racing Flexair Pant (knapp 120 €)
IXS Trigger Pant (knapp 130 €)
Platzangst CF Tight Pants (knapp 100 €)

Ich finde das schon ziemlich happig. Für's Wandern finde ich irgendwelche 08/15 Hosen bei Krumholz & Co, die ihren Dienst gut tun. Habe eine dünne und eine wärmere, jeweils 60-70 Euro, nur passen dort die Protektoren nicht drunter. Dass eine MTB-Hose nun das Doppelte kostet, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Wahrscheinlich ist der Sport noch nicht genügend in der Breite angekommen. Versteht mich nicht falsch, bei meiner Regenjacke habe ich weit mehr ausgegeben, aber die muss auch alles mitmachen und mich dabei trocken halten. Aber eine Sporthose? Naja...

Nun ja, vielleicht gucke ich mir mal die Platzangst an, der Rest ist einfach zu teuer dafür, dass man den Kram nur als Hobby betreibt und nicht jeden Tag auf dem MTB sitzt.


----------



## Walter08 (12. Juni 2021)

Das Problem bei den Radhosen ist, dass die gerade für lange Beine viel zu kurz sind. Bei Wanderhosen bekommt man ja meist auch Zwischengrößen wie z.B. 102. Nachteil bei den Wanderhosen, die sind hinten am Gesäß nicht etwas höher gezogen, wie es bei den Radhosen ist. Wanderhosen sind häufig nicht winddicht. Es bleibt daher schwierig, die richtige Hose zu finden.


----------



## Jobal (12. März 2022)

Habe dafür eine von Ekoi, sehr gut belüftet und meine Leatt Protektoren passen problemlos drunter





						Hose EKOI MTB Schwarz - EKOI
					

Mehr im EKO Shop




					www.ekoi.com
				




für 109€ würde ich sie allerdings nicht kaufen, einfach abwarten, die haben öfters Aktionen mit 50% off.

Gruss Jobal


----------



## Walter08 (19. März 2022)

... aber vermutlich nur Standardlängen, oder?


----------



## S.Turner (29. März 2022)

Kann jemand was dazu sagen, bei welchen Temperaturen die Endura SingleTrack II taugt?
Ich suche eine lange Hose für die Übergangszeit bei ~5-15 °C. 
Vor allem für einen Wärmevergleich zur MT500 Spray wär ich dankbar, in der wird’s mir nämlich zeitweise zu warm. 

Bei Endura würde ich gern bleiben, die taugen mir gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (29. März 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Kann jemand was dazu sagen, bei welchen Temperaturen die Endura SingleTrack II taugt?
> Ich suche eine lange Hose für die Übergangszeit bei ~5-15 °C.
> Vor allem für einen Wärmevergleich zur MT500 Spray wär ich dankbar, in der wird’s mir nämlich zeitweise zu warm.
> 
> Bei Endura würde ich gern bleiben, die taugen mir gut.


Einen Vergleich kann ich dir nicht anbieten aber in dem von dir angegebenen Temperaturbereich bin ich hauptsächlich mit der Singletrack unterwegs.  Ich habe mir sogar eine Zweite zugelegt.


----------



## Grizzly71 (29. März 2022)

Walter08 schrieb:


> Ich suche auch eine lange Hose für den Übergang (Frühjahr/Herbst) oder wenn es im Sommer mal kühler ist, bzw. auch als Zeckenschutz.
> Problem ist, dass die Größen meist nicht passen. ich trage als Jeans 34/36 bzw. auch 102.
> Leider komme ich mit den angebotenen Standardgrößen L, XL usw. überhaupt nicht klar, da meist oben zu weit und unten "Hochwasser". Ich habe Schrittlänge 92 bei 189cm Größe.
> Auch der Test hier bei MTB-News
> MTB-Hosen-Vergleichstest 2021​hat leider keine passende Hose gebracht. Hat noch jemand eine Empfehlung?



Trage auch 34/36 und finde die ION Shelter lang genug.


----------



## sebbl111 (29. März 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Kann jemand was dazu sagen, bei welchen Temperaturen die Endura SingleTrack II taugt?
> Ich suche eine lange Hose für die Übergangszeit bei ~5-15 °C.


Also ich habe nur die Single Track I und weiß nicht, ob sie sich stark von der II unterscheidet. 
Jedenfalls ist sie mir bei 5-15°C zu warm. Auch mit geöffneter Belüftung. 
Für den Temperaturbereich ziehe ich die dünne bereits thematisierte Decathlon Hose an. Wobei die oberhalb von 10°C auch schon grenzwertig wird für mein Empfinden.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (29. März 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Kann jemand was dazu sagen, bei welchen Temperaturen die Endura SingleTrack II taugt?
> Ich suche eine lange Hose für die Übergangszeit bei ~5-15 °C.
> Vor allem für einen Wärmevergleich zur MT500 Spray wär ich dankbar, in der wird’s mir nämlich zeitweise zu warm.
> 
> Bei Endura würde ich gern bleiben, die taugen mir gut.


Moin, ich fahre die Singletrack II im genannten Temperaturbereich (also die letzten Wochen) und auch wenn mein Körper schnell "auf Temperatur" kommt und es mir eher schnell (zu) warm wird, hat das super gepasst. Bergauf nur mit offenen Belüftungsöffnungen, weil die Knieschoner bei langer Hose bergauf auf den Knien bleiben, runter je nach Temperatur. Liegt inzwischen aber wieder im Schrank und ich bin kurz unterwegs, irgendwie muss man sich den Frühling ja erarbeiten... 

Hab zum Vergleich zwar nur die kurze MT500, aber der Stoff der Singetrack ist deutlich leichter. Hat sich auch bei langen Enduro-Renntagen im Spätsommer und Herbst bewährt - ist ne Hose, die ich wieder so kaufen würde.


----------



## S.Turner (29. März 2022)

Danke für eure Antworten! 
Hier im Schwarzwald ist’s gerne mal kühl-feucht, da sollte das dann ganz gut hinkommen. 

Das Geschäft hier ums Eck hat sie aktuell lagernd, werd ich dann wohl mal vorbei fahren.


----------



## gakul (29. März 2022)

monkeyonpedals schrieb:


> Endura ist auch eine sehr gute Firma für Kleidung, aber kennen Sie eine günstigere Alternative?


Ich habe mir die gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.





						Radhose lang MTB All Mountain
					

Radhose lang MTB All Mountain. Diese lange Radhose wurde für All Mountain/Enduro Touren bei kühlem Wetter entwickelt.  Nur €44.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walter08 (29. März 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> Trage auch 34/36 und finde die ION Shelter lang genug.


.. und dann in Größe L oder XL?


----------



## Grizzly71 (29. März 2022)

Walter08 schrieb:


> .. und dann in Größe L oder XL?


ich hab XL.


----------



## DaTo1978 (4. April 2022)

gakul schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In welcher Größe würdet ihr die Hose empfehlen bei Hosengröße 33/32?

Grüßle


----------



## S.Turner (4. April 2022)

DaTo1978 schrieb:


> In welcher Größe würdet ihr die Hose empfehlen bei Hosengröße 33/32?
> 
> Grüßle



Ich trage bei Hosen normal L32/W32 bei 177 cm, 84 cm Schrittlänge und ~73 kg.

Die Decathlon-Hose hat meine Freundin in M im Schrank, da bin ich eben reingeschlüpft. 
Mir wäre das auf jeden Fall zu eng, vor allem wenn man noch eine gepolsterte Unterhose an hat. Meine Empfehlung ist klar Größe L. 

Die Endura SingleTrack II habe ich seit letzter Woche in Größe M hier, die passt gut bis tendenziell luftig. Ist vom Stoff auf jeden Fall fester und wirkt robuster als die Decathlon-Hose (welche ich dennoch klasse finde!).


----------



## xrated (9. April 2022)

Die Temperaturen fühlt wohl jeder anders und der eine fährt mit mehr Anstrengung, der andere mit weniger. Ich schwitze allgemein nicht so viel und finde die Decathlon AM Hose passt von 5-15°C ganz gut, lange Bambus Unterhose brauche ich da aber noch wenns kalt ist.

Die Platzangst Bulldog fahre ich dagegen nur kurz und die ist eher weniger Atmungsaktiv aber sehr stabil.

Sehr dünn vom Stoff ist auch diese hier:








						crivit Herren Outdoor Hose, wasserabweisend | LIDL
					

crivit Herren Outdoor Hose, wasserabweisend im LIDL Online-Shop kaufen ✓ 90 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Schneller Versand  ✓ Jetzt bestellen!




					www.lidl.de
				



Die hatte ich noch gar nicht probiert draussen, ist aber eher kalt.

Für wärmere Temperaturen sind auch Kletterhosen gut geeignet.


----------

